# Weekly Competition 2021-21



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' F U2
*2. *R2 U2 R' F U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U' R F U' R2 U' R' U' R2 F U'
*4. *R U2 R' U F' U2 R' U2 R2 F U'
*5. *F U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 F R U2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' F' D' F' D U' F D2 L2 R
*2. *B D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R B' F2 U2 R' D' F R' U2 R2 U
*3. *R2 B2 R U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F' D2 R' U2 F2 R2
*4. *D R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B L D2 U L' U' R2 D' U B'
*5. *U2 R2 B D2 B2 R B2 R' U' B2 R2 U' D2 L2 D L2 B L2 F

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' B' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F R F U' L2 U' R U2 B2 U' L' D Uw2 Fw2 F2 B Rw2 B' D' Rw2 L2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 R D2 Rw F2 D2 B2 Uw Rw U' Fw2 F Uw F2
*2. *U' D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D' F' D L2 D2 F2 L' B L U D Rw2 U' F L2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B D2 F U2 Rw' L Uw2 U2 F' D2 Fw' Uw' D' U' Rw' L2 Uw2
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D R2 B R U2 L2 U R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 Fw2 U F' D Rw2 Uw2 D' B' D Rw2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D' L2 B' Uw' Fw' U D' B U Rw
*4. *R' B' D R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L B Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 L' Fw2 B2 L R' U Rw2 L U2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw R' D2 Uw B' F Rw' D2 Fw Uw2
*5. *R D' R2 D2 L D2 B2 R D2 L2 U' R B R' D U2 F U2 L' Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 D2 U2 L' D' L2 Uw2 L2 Fw U2 F Rw2 D Uw' Rw' U Fw' Rw F2 U2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Bw Uw' L2 Bw' Lw' Rw' Fw' B2 L F Uw Rw2 U D' Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw Lw R Uw B2 L2 Dw2 L2 Lw Uw U' Lw' R Dw2 D2 F2 Rw U D2 B' Lw D' Rw' F L Lw D' Lw2 R2 Rw2 L2 D' Uw2 B Lw2 Dw' D U' Lw2 U' Rw2 D
*2. *Rw' Bw B2 L' Dw2 L' Uw U L Uw2 F Dw' U2 Fw2 Rw R2 Bw2 U' Dw2 Lw R' U' Fw2 L F' R' D' Fw2 Lw2 U2 Dw' Rw U Rw Dw D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw R2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw D Lw2 B2 D2 Uw Rw' F2 R2 L B' L' Uw Dw2 Bw
*3. *F2 Fw Uw2 L Bw2 Fw' B Lw' U Fw Uw L F' Dw2 F2 R U R2 Rw' L' F2 R Uw2 D2 U' R' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B' F Fw U2 Lw L Uw2 F' Dw2 F U L Bw Dw2 D2 Bw' D' Uw' Lw' F2 Rw' Dw2 U D Fw D Rw2 L2 Bw'
*4. *L2 Lw D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw' Bw B R2 U B R' D' F U2 R' B U Fw D B Dw' R' Bw Dw2 D2 R' B Lw' R U B R' Uw Bw2 Fw2 L' Dw' D Rw Dw' B D' R F' Rw2 F2 D2 Lw' Fw' Lw2 F R' Lw L' U' Lw D2 Uw2
*5. *B2 Lw' R2 D L Dw' Bw' D' Bw D Dw' F2 Rw Uw Rw' Bw' Rw2 Lw' R2 Fw L2 Fw' R2 L' F2 D' U2 Bw U R' Bw2 D F D Dw Fw D' U2 R2 Bw B Fw' F L2 Uw Dw2 U' L U2 D2 Dw2 B Uw2 R2 Fw L' Dw' U2 Fw2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Uw2 Dw 3Rw Lw' Rw L' Dw' D2 3Uw U' Fw2 L Uw B D2 F Lw' 3Rw Fw' R' L' Uw2 3Uw2 Dw' B2 Uw R Uw2 3Rw' F' U L 3Fw' D' 3Uw2 3Fw L2 F' Fw' Dw2 B2 3Rw' L' Fw' U2 3Fw F2 Uw' D' F2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw 3Rw L2 B2 F' 3Rw' B2 Lw R2 3Uw2 Uw2 B' Lw2 3Fw B2 Fw2 D' U 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw' U D Dw' B' D 3Uw' Fw
*2. *B2 3Rw' L2 Lw' F 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw' F' D L2 F2 U R2 Bw2 Lw' D' Bw L2 3Uw2 3Rw' D2 F Rw Bw D' 3Rw2 Lw U2 Rw2 L' F 3Uw B Uw' F2 R2 3Rw 3Uw Lw' L2 U 3Rw' D Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 R2 Uw' U2 R' Fw2 Lw 3Fw' B 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 U2 Fw L2 F2 D' Fw L' U B' 3Fw2 Fw' Uw' 3Fw' D F Uw
*3. *F 3Uw' Bw' Lw R' L Rw2 B Rw' Fw' Bw2 B2 3Uw D U2 B Uw2 3Uw B2 R' Bw' B L' U Uw2 D' 3Uw Fw2 F2 D 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 F2 Rw Fw2 Dw Lw2 R2 Rw' 3Fw L2 U' 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R2 3Rw2 D Rw2 3Rw F2 R Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' F' L' F2 3Rw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw Rw R2 U 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 3Fw2 L' Fw' 3Rw D' B2 Rw' B 3Fw
*4. *Dw2 F2 Bw2 Dw2 B Uw Bw' R2 Dw Rw 3Uw2 U2 Rw 3Rw F' Dw2 Rw2 3Uw L' B R Rw B' Lw F' Bw' R2 Lw L2 3Rw' F2 3Rw B' F2 U D B 3Rw2 B' F U Fw' Rw2 L Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw L Bw' U' 3Fw' D2 Rw2 L2 Dw' Bw' 3Uw' L Dw' B2 3Fw' 3Rw' L2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Lw' Bw Fw 3Uw' U' Dw' Bw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Lw 3Fw' U' D2
*5. *Bw 3Fw Dw' F2 Uw D2 3Rw2 L' U' Dw' Lw Uw2 Rw2 U F' Lw' F2 L' B' D Bw2 B2 Rw' D2 3Rw' Rw' R' B L' 3Fw' Lw R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 3Fw Rw2 3Uw2 U2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 B2 Bw 3Rw2 L' R2 F2 R 3Fw 3Rw' Lw L U' Fw Lw 3Rw2 Fw' R' Fw' U 3Fw' D' U' Lw' Uw2 B' 3Rw2 L F' 3Rw' R' F U' B' 3Rw Dw U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3Uw' Rw' Bw' L' D' Uw Fw F 3Dw L2 B Dw' Uw2 D' U' 3Uw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 D Uw2 3Fw2 R 3Bw Bw' Rw' D' Bw 3Uw2 R Lw L2 Fw' 3Fw' R' B' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw Lw 3Lw U Bw2 R B F Bw2 3Lw2 D2 B2 Rw' Fw Rw' Fw2 3Fw' U' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Uw F2 Uw' D2 F 3Fw' B' Lw2 Fw' Uw F2 3Dw 3Lw' D 3Lw R2 U2 3Lw Lw' Dw 3Dw2 Lw' R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Lw' R' 3Bw Lw' Bw' 3Rw R2 3Lw2 Uw2 Rw' 3Lw2 Lw2 Dw2
*2. *Dw2 D' 3Dw2 Lw B Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Bw' U 3Lw Uw2 Fw' Bw Lw2 D' Lw' B2 Rw B2 R2 Bw' Dw' 3Lw' U2 Rw L2 3Dw Fw' U2 Dw2 L2 B2 F Rw2 Dw 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' L2 U F' 3Uw 3Bw D Lw' B' Rw2 3Uw 3Bw' 3Fw Uw2 U2 R 3Rw Lw2 3Bw2 F2 Fw 3Fw' L2 B2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw2 Rw2 R F2 Rw Uw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw' Dw2 U 3Bw 3Uw R D2 3Rw' B U' R' 3Rw' Rw D2 3Bw' B2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Lw' Lw 3Fw R' Rw D B D2
*3. *3Bw2 Bw' Dw2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Rw2 R U' Fw 3Dw2 3Uw B' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 3Lw2 L' 3Uw2 R2 F D2 Bw2 F2 3Fw2 D2 3Dw 3Lw R' Rw2 Dw2 L' F2 R2 3Lw Bw' 3Rw' Uw' R2 Lw 3Lw2 U Dw' D 3Lw2 D' Fw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Dw Bw2 Uw' R Rw 3Bw2 Bw2 Dw' F Fw2 Uw Fw' Dw Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw D' U' Lw 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw U' Lw Fw' Rw2 B' 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Rw' L' Lw2 Uw Lw 3Dw2 U B' Rw B' 3Lw B' Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw L2
*4. *B Uw' Bw2 D2 Dw' Rw2 3Dw' B 3Fw' Rw' F' 3Uw2 Uw B 3Bw D2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 U' R2 Fw' L2 3Uw' Lw' Fw L' B2 3Uw' Fw 3Bw F' Lw' 3Lw' 3Uw Fw' 3Dw' Bw 3Rw2 Rw 3Lw2 B U2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw F R L2 Uw F' B' L Uw2 R' 3Lw' Rw Bw' 3Fw' U' B2 3Rw D' U 3Uw 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 U2 Bw2 B' L D' 3Uw Uw2 3Fw' U Rw 3Bw' 3Lw2 B' U' 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 3Dw 3Rw B Rw U' F' Rw' Dw'
*5. *Lw2 L' B' Lw L 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw' Lw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw Rw 3Dw' Uw2 3Lw2 Dw D2 Bw R Rw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw U' 3Rw2 B' Bw R Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Lw Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw R' 3Bw2 Fw' F2 D L2 Dw' 3Rw2 B2 D' L 3Lw2 Bw' U 3Uw' Bw Uw2 L' R' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw' Lw L' 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw 3Rw' D Uw 3Bw2 Uw' U' 3Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' F2 U' Bw' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 3Bw' B' 3Rw2 Uw Fw Lw2 B' Lw2 L' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Rw' D2 3Fw 3Uw Lw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U' F U F' R U' R2 U' F
*2. *U' R' F R' U2 F R F2 U' R2 U'
*3. *R' U' R' F U2 F U' R U' F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' R F' U2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 B2 D' L B' R' U L2 U
*2. *L2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D L' U2 F2 D F R' B' D R2 D' U' Fw Uw'
*3. *D B' U B2 U' D' F L B U2 R U B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U F' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' D F2 R F2 D' B U D B Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 L' F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 R2 D2 U Rw2 L' Uw B' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' L2 Uw2 U x y2
*2. *R' B' F2 L U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R L U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' U' B' Fw2 Rw2 F R Fw2 U2 F' Rw2 L' Uw2 L' B2 R2 Uw' Rw2 U' L' Uw R2 L U Fw Uw R Fw F x2 y
*3. *D U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' F' L F D' L' U B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L D' Fw2 L2 R Uw2 B2 R2 U' Fw B' F' D' R F' Rw Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw R L2 y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' R2 Rw2 Lw' B2 L' Uw Bw2 R' L U2 Rw Lw' D Uw U' Fw' L Bw2 R Rw Dw F' B' D' Uw2 Bw2 L' Dw2 F Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw D' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw B' F L F U R' Bw' Lw' R' D2 Rw U Rw2 U' Dw' Rw2 U' Rw' L' Fw D 3Rw 3Uw
*2. *Uw' Lw L D Rw Bw B Rw2 R' Fw Bw L' Dw F2 D R Uw Fw' Bw2 F' Dw' R' Bw2 B' Dw2 Fw2 Bw' F Dw' R' B' Fw F2 R2 D2 F' L2 Dw Rw' F' R L' Fw' F2 D2 Lw' F' R Fw2 L Uw2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 D' Fw2 R2 U' L Lw'
*3. *Dw L2 Dw' R2 Uw2 L' R Uw F B2 Fw2 U' L Dw U R' B' U Rw' U2 Lw B' Lw R' Bw2 U2 Uw Rw B Dw Uw' Lw Uw2 Lw2 B U' F' Lw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Lw' Bw' Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw2 D' R2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 D U' Fw2 F Rw2 F' Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Rw' R' Uw2 F' Fw2 Lw' U2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw' L Fw R' Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Uw' F2 Lw Bw2 Lw Rw L' Uw L2 Lw' Rw D' B' R2 F' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 D' Lw2 B Dw' D' R2 Fw U R' Bw' Fw Dw Rw' Dw2 B U' Rw' D2 R2 B L' Rw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Fw2 R' Rw L' 3Uw' 3Fw' L2 D 3Fw' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw Uw' U F2 3Uw L2 R x' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' L2 R Bw 3Uw2 3Fw R' F D' Dw' Uw 3Rw' Bw2 U' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 F' Bw2 R 3Rw U2 B' Uw2 3Fw2 Dw R 3Rw' 3Uw 3Dw2 B 3Bw2 R2 Fw' U' R Uw' R' Dw' R' Fw' Bw B2 R2 B F 3Dw Dw2 Uw 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' Dw Fw' F' 3Fw2 Rw Bw' B' L2 R2 Uw2 3Rw2 Bw Fw L F' Dw' B2 3Dw Fw2 3Bw' B Lw2 3Fw L2 Lw Fw' F 3Dw Uw L' Fw' 3Dw2 3Uw2 Fw F' Lw 3Dw' B2 3Fw 3Lw2 3Uw' Fw' B 3Rw2 3Uw y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' B L2 D' R' D' F2 U B F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 B' Rw Uw
*2. *R' D B R B2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 D' L B' D R' F' U2 B U2 Rw' Uw
*3. *D2 U2 B R2 B R2 B2 U' L' D' R2 D2 B' U2 R' D' F2 R' Fw Uw2
*4. *L' D R F' B' R' B2 D U2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L D' Fw' Uw'
*5. *B2 L' R2 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D' U' F R' B' D B' U' R Uw
*6. *B' R' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F L' U' R2 F2 L' B' F' Rw Uw'
*7. *R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 L' R' U2 F2 B' D B' R2 F L2 D' R D2 Rw2
*8. *B R' U L' F2 U' D' B' R' F' D' U2 R2 F2 B' L2 F U2 B L2 Fw
*9. *F' D R2 U L2 F2 U2 F R' U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B D Rw2 Uw
*10. *R F2 L2 D2 F U' R U2 B' U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B D Fw
*11. *L2 U' F U D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R F R B2 D' L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *L2 D B D R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R U B' F U L' F' U2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 L D2 B' F R B' U' F2 U2 B' D U' Rw
*14. *B' F2 D2 R B2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L' F L' F2 D U2 L' U Fw Uw2
*15. *R2 D2 R F R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D B' D U' B' D' U2 B Rw' Uw'
*16. *F2 D' R' L D B L' B R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F R2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *L' D L2 U L2 F2 B R2 L' U' R F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 Rw Uw
*18. *R2 B' L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 L' U2 B U L D2 B' F Rw Uw'
*19. *U' L D L F' D2 F2 L B D L' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 D Rw
*20. *B F R2 B' D2 B' D' F2 L2 R' D' B L' D F2 R F' Rw'
*21. *B2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U L' F2 L D L U2 L R' U Fw Uw2
*22. *U2 B' U D R' U2 F' U' B2 D L2 D F2 B2 U' B' U L2 D2 Rw Uw
*23. *U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R U' L2 D R D2 B' U2 L F2 U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*24. *U F U2 F' D R' L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 F'
*25. *L2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 D F2 R2 D' L B D' F' D' L2 R2
*26. *B R2 F R2 D' B2 R L' B' U2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 L' Uw'
*27. *F2 U2 L F' U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' B L F' D' F R' B' Rw' Uw
*28. *F2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R D2 R' F U F2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*29. *L' U' L F' R2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 F D' F2 U2 R2 D B' L Fw' Uw2
*30. *L2 F R' F2 D' R U2 F' R B' F2 D F2 D L2 U D R Uw'
*31. *L2 U2 F D2 B2 F' U2 B R2 L' F D F R D L' U' L2 B' Rw2
*32. *F2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 U' L2 B' D' B2 L D' Fw Uw2
*33. *F R' F' U B L2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 F2 B U2 R2 U R U' B Rw' Uw2
*34. *D2 B U2 F' L' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F' D R D2 Rw Uw'
*35. *L' D2 F2 L' F' U' F' D R F2 L2 B2 R L' F2 U' F R' Fw' Uw'
*36. *B' R' F B D' R' F' L' B L R2 D R2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 Fw
*37. *B R' D2 R B2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' R B F' D F U L D' Rw' Uw
*38. *L' B U B2 L2 F L' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R B2 R' Uw'
*39. *B L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 R' B D F R' B' D' B' U B Uw2
*40. *D2 B' L F L' D R' U' L' U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D' L Fw' Uw
*41. *L2 D2 F R' D L' D2 R' U B D L2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*42. *D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 F' D L2 U L' D' Rw Uw2
*43. *D B2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' B' F U' B D2 U F2 U' R' Fw Uw2
*44. *B' L F2 R' U' R L2 U F2 U R2 F R2 B L2 F2 B R2 D Rw2
*45. *B U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 F' U2 R F D B' F' L2 U2 R2 Uw
*46. *D' F B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B' L' D' R' U2 B R2 U F D2 Rw' Uw2
*47. *D' R' U2 L U R2 F L D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L U' L2 Fw' Uw
*48. *R F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 R U B2 L B' U B2 L2 B' L' D Rw
*49. *U F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 L' F' L2 U' L' D' U2 R2 F2 R Fw Uw
*50. *R2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 R F U' B' U' B2 R F D' R D2 B' Uw
*51. *F R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R D F2 L B' D2 U B' L' Uw
*52. *L2 U2 R' U D2 F2 B R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F D2 F R2 B' U2 Rw Uw2
*53. *R B2 U2 R L F U R' U B U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 L' D Rw Uw2
*54. *F R B' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F' B2 R U L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *U' F2 L' D L' F' U2 B2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R F2 Rw Uw
*56. *F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 R' U' B D' U L R B' D U B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' F' D2 U2 F2 L R F R D Rw2 Uw2
*58. *D2 F U' R2 D' L2 D' L' D' F2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R' F2 D Fw' Uw
*59. *D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D R U2 B2 R' F U2 R' B' D R' U' F2 Rw Uw2
*60. *U' R' D F2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 F' U R F' D2 F2 D2 Fw Uw'
*61. *U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 F D' L U2 R U' R' D Rw2
*62. *F U' B' L B2 D' L' U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' F' D2 Rw2 Uw
*63. *R' U' R U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 R' F L F D' R2 B' D' Rw' Uw2
*64. *R B2 U F2 B' R' D F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 U B' Rw Uw
*65. *R2 F U B2 L B2 L2 U2 R' D2 R F D' F U' B' F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*66. *F2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 B' F' R' F' D2 F' U' F' R F' U' Fw Uw
*67. *L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D F' L' B' D2 L2 D B2 D B' Rw' Uw2
*68. *U2 B' L' B' D F2 U R2 D U B2 R F' D2 U' F2 D L Uw2
*69. *R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 R2 F L2 U F' L D U2 L' U' F'
*70. *D2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L D L F D B' R U' R' B' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' R D' R' B' F U F2 R2 F'
*2. *L2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F' D' L2 F U2 L2 B F L
*3. *L2 F' D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B R U B D2 F2 L B2 D
*4. *R' F2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 L D' R' U B U L B L R'
*5. *U' D L U F' L2 D' R2 D F R2 L2 F U2 F' B2 R D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B D' F2 D2 R L' B' D2 B' R F' U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2
*2. *D' R' F' L2 B' U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' D B' R' F L2 U'
*3. *D2 L F' L2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 B' D' B2 U2 F' R2 B D
*4. *F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R' U B2 R' D2 B2 L' D R U2 B'
*5. *U' B' L B R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F D2 F2 D' B R' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' D' L' F R' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 L' B' U2 F2
*2. *D' L' B F2 D F2 D U L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 F' R' B2 U' B
*3. *B U2 L2 B U' R' U D' F B' U2 R L2 B2 R' F2 R' B2
*4. *R B2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 R D2 B' D U2 F' D' F2 U B' U2
*5. *U' D F' L D' F' L2 U L D F2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B2 L' B R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R' B F2 U' R U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L' D2 L2 B' D' R L2 F D B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L U2 R' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B' D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B' R' B' L' R D' B' F' L B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' U' R2 U' F R U' R' F
*3. *L2 F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D U2 B L F' U' R' D L
*4. *U D2 B R' U L' D F D' R F2 R D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L D2 Uw2 Rw2 U L B2 Uw2 U R' U' F2 U' Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw' U' D2 B Rw' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 F

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U2 F R' F U R U2 R
*3. *D' B R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R2 B R U R2 F R2 F2 L B'
*4. *R2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R L' F' R L2 B2 R' F' D' U2 F R B Uw2 R2 Fw2 F U2 L2 Uw2 L B' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' D B L2 Fw2 B Rw F Uw' D' Rw'
*5. *L Bw2 D' B Rw D' Lw2 Fw' Uw' U' D Fw L' Fw2 R U Fw2 F' L2 B2 Bw D B Fw D2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw F' B' U2 Lw F' Rw2 U' Rw2 Bw' Dw2 R' Lw B' D2 Lw2 Uw' L' Bw' D R2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 L Uw2 U' B' L2 Rw2 Dw Rw Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R' U' F
*3. *R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L' F' L2 U2 R B2 F' R F U' F
*4. *F U R2 D L2 U' L2 F U2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L' U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 L' U F2 Uw2 R Fw2 F U' Fw B' R' Uw' L2 Uw Rw Uw2 F' D' B'
*5. *F' R' F' Bw' U' L R Dw2 U' Bw2 Fw' B2 U B2 Dw U R Dw Rw B' L2 Lw' U F2 U Lw' F Fw B' R Dw' L' R' F' B2 U Rw2 Bw D2 Bw2 Fw' Dw Rw Fw' U' Rw2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 Bw Uw' Rw U Bw F U' L' R U2 F
*6. *3Uw' Uw Dw' 3Rw' F2 L' F' 3Rw Bw' Rw2 R2 B' 3Uw 3Fw2 F2 Lw Dw 3Uw Rw Lw2 Uw F 3Uw2 U Rw L' B' 3Rw Lw' U R' Rw2 Lw2 Dw' D Fw2 D2 B2 D2 3Uw2 Bw' U R' Dw2 Uw2 U' 3Rw U' Rw 3Uw2 Bw2 U 3Uw' D 3Rw2 F' B2 Rw Fw L' Uw' F2 R' D Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 3Rw' Rw Uw' L2 Bw2 L 3Uw' Rw' D R2 L Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' U' R U' R2 F' R2 F R
*3. *D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F B U R' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' D2 F2 L2
*4. *D L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D R' B L' D' B D2 B2 R' B U Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D R B2 D R2 Uw2 L U' L Fw L2 B2 R' D' Fw Uw B2 Rw' D2 R Uw' Rw'
*5. *D2 L' D' Rw Lw' F' L Lw Dw2 Fw2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw' Lw B' R' Lw' Dw L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw U' Uw' F2 Rw2 F Lw Fw' Rw Uw2 L Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 L' Dw D Rw2 R' Fw2 D2 Dw L2 Dw' F Dw2 B' Fw Bw2 Lw Uw2 B2 F2 Uw B2 Rw'
*6. *B Fw Bw2 Rw' Dw F R Uw U2 Lw2 3Uw' U2 B F2 Lw2 R' U F2 L Lw 3Uw' R' D2 Lw' Dw Lw L2 U D' 3Uw Rw2 Fw' R' 3Rw' B' Rw Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' B' U2 Lw' Fw' 3Rw' R' Dw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 R B' Rw' Bw2 Lw B 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 D Uw' R2 Fw' 3Fw2 D Fw Rw2 Bw2 B Uw Lw' 3Rw' Rw2 U' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw' F 3Uw
*7. *3Fw2 B 3Rw' Fw Lw 3Dw' F Dw Uw 3Rw 3Lw 3Fw2 Fw D' L Fw2 F2 3Dw L' R' D Bw' F' 3Dw' Fw' Lw2 D Lw' B' Bw R2 3Lw2 B U Bw2 R' 3Rw 3Dw' L Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw' B' Fw' 3Rw B2 R' 3Bw L B' Lw2 3Fw' F Dw' B2 3Dw R2 F2 Lw' 3Dw 3Rw Fw' 3Bw' D 3Lw2 3Rw2 Lw' D2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw D Uw' Lw 3Dw' Uw Rw2 Dw Bw' 3Fw F2 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' F' 3Fw' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw2 Bw R' 3Bw2 Fw B' U Dw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR0+ DL1- UL1- U5- R1- D2+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R0+ D3- L4- ALL1- DR UL
*2. *UR1- DR3- DL1- UL4+ U4- R2- D5- L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R2- D0+ L6+ ALL1+
*3. *UR2+ DR1- DL1- UL4- U4- R5+ D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R4+ D1+ L4- ALL6+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR1- DR5+ DL2- UL1- U4+ R3+ D4+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U3- R5+ D3+ L0+ ALL4- DR
*5. *UR0+ DR3+ DL1- UL3+ U1+ R1+ D3+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R1- D3- L2+ ALL5+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L' R' B' U R' B' U L' U B' l' b'
*2. *R' U R' B L' U' R' L R' B U' l r b
*3. *L' B U' L' U' L' U' B R' U' B' u'
*4. *R' U' R' L' R B U B L' R' U' u
*5. *R' L B R' U' B U' L U' L B' l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,-5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0)
*2. *(-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,5) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) /
*3. *(0,-4) / (-2,1) / (-3,6) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (-4,-4) / (5,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-3)
*4. *(0,-4) / (-3,3) / (4,-2) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-3) / (3,-2) / (1,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,-2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' U L' R U R' U' R B
*2. *R L R' L' U B' L U L' R' L'
*3. *R B U' L R' L' R U L U B
*4. *B U B U' B U L B R B' L
*5. *B L B' L' B U' B' L' U R U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' flip BR2' BL2 U R2' F' BL' U2' flip U2' F' L2 F' U2 BR2' BL2 L2' R2 U F' R' F2' U' R F R' F' U' R
*2. *L2 flip R F' R BL2 L2' F' U2 BL' flip L2' F U' BR2' U2 L2 U2 BL2 F2 R' U' F' U2' F2' R2' U F2' R2 U2' F'
*3. *L' flip U L' BL2' U F2 U2 F' flip F' BL2 L' BL' L' BL2 BR2 F2 R U2 F2 U2' R F' R2' U2 F
*4. *flip F' U' R2' F2' BR2' U2 R2 BR' flip U R' U2 BR2' U' L' F2 L2' BL2' U F2' U2' F2' U2' F' U2 R U R2' F2' U2
*5. *BL2' flip R2 U' F2 U' L2 BL L BR flip U BR2' U L2' U BL L' BR2 F' U' R U2' F' U2 F R2' U2 F2' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F U' F U R' U2 F R2 U' R
*3. *B' U' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 R U2 D F U' R B2 L' D' F2 D'
*4. *R U' R2 U R' F2 D' U L' B F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U R Fw2 D B2 L2 Fw2 F' R' Fw Rw2 F U2 Uw' Rw' U Rw Fw' U2 Fw2 R
*5. *F2 Uw2 Bw U' Rw2 U' Lw Dw2 Uw D R Uw2 D' L Uw2 L' D Bw Uw2 R' Rw' Dw2 F L Rw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 U2 Bw Lw B Lw' Dw Rw2 B2 R Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw D' Lw' Bw Fw' B' Uw2 B D2 F' L2 U' L2 B Dw' Uw' F' U' Bw2 Rw'
*OH. *U F2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 R U' F D B2 L D' B U2 F
*Clock. *UR2+ DR2- DL5- UL3+ U4- R2+ D1+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U3- R5- D2+ L2+ ALL0+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B' L' B L B R U B' R L U r' b
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-2) / (3,-3) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (5,0)
*Skewb. *U L B R U' L R L' U L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B l L f' F R r f l L B R F' L' B' L
*2. *L' F' L b l' L' b f l' F L' R' B' F L' F R'
*3. *F f l r' f' F' L l' B L B F' L' R F L' B
*4. *R' B' L F' b r b' f L B L B' F' L' B' R
*5. *l L' F' R' b' B' f' r' b F' L' B R' B F L F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw' Rw L B' Lw R Bw U Lw' L R Bw Rw' Uw' Lw Bw Rw' Lw' Rw' r' b'
*2. *Lw' U' Bw' L' B Rw Uw' U' L' R' B' Rw Lw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' Lw Rw u' r' b
*3. *Rw' Bw R Uw' Rw B Lw Bw U' L R' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw u' l' b'
*4. *Rw Bw' U' Lw' L' Bw U' L' Bw' R Bw' Rw Lw Rw' Uw Rw' Bw Lw' Rw u' r
*5. *B Uw' Rw Uw' L' Bw U' R B Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw Rw' u' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U2 L D2 R U R U R D L U L2 D R2 D R D L2 U R D L2 U R3 D L2 U2 R D R U2 L D L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L2 D2 R U R2 U L U L2 D3 R3 U L U2 R D L2 U R D3 L U2 L D R2 U L U L D R D R2 U L U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U R D L D R U L U R D L2 U2 R D2 L2 D R2 U L U L D2 R U3 L D3 R U R U L U R2 D L3 U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L U R D L2 D L U2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U R U L3 D R2 U L U L D2 R D R U R D L3 U R U2 L D2 R2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 L2 D R D R U R D L U2 L D R U2 L D R2 U L D2 R U L D2 R U3 L D2 L D L U3 R D L D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 B' D' R U' L2 D' F2 D2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' B' L2 F' L D2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' D L' D R' U B2 F L D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 B L U' F2 B R L' B' U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' R L' B R' F2 D' B' U' F' L2 F2 R L2 U2 L B2 R F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' B L' F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L' B U
*2. *R2 L F R F B' R' D R2 U' B F2 R D2 R L'
*3. *F2 B' D F' B2 U R' F2 B2 L2 U' D2 L2 F' U R2
*4. *B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' F' D' L2 B2 D' L' U B2 D R2
*5. *L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 D' F' D2 U L2 D L' B D' U2 F R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UB RF UR UB UL UB LB UB RF UF UL LB UL RF RB UR UB UL RF UR RF UF LF UL UF UR UB RB DB RB DR DF RF UR UF LF DL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ UB UL+2 RB- DB DL-2 DF+2 DL+2 DF-2 UF+2 UR+ LF+2 RB-
*2. * UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UB UL LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UR UF UL RF RB UB LF UL UF RF UR RB UB UR UB LF UF UL RF DB LB UL UF RB DF RF UR UF LF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UB+2 RB UB-2 UF+2 LB-2 DR+ DB+2 LB+2 DB LB DB+2
*3. * UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UF LB UB RF UR UF UB RF UF UL UB UR LB RF RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UL UF UR DF RF DL DB LB DR DF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UL+ UB UL+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 DL- LF+ UF+ UB DL+ DR+2 RB UB+2 DR-
*4. * UF UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UB LB UL UF UR UB LB UL UF UB RB UB UR LF UF UL UF UB UR UF RF RB UR LF DB RB DB DR DF RF DL DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB LB+ UL LB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 UR+ UF- RB-2 DL+
*5. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UF RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UF UR UB UL UF LB RF UR RB UB UL RB LF UF LF UF UR UL UB LF UL UF RF DB DF LF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 DF+2 DL LB+ UL+ UB UL

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U' L' U' F' L' F' R' F' R' U' R' L BL' U' B' U B BL U' F' L R' F' R U' R' L' U F L' U' B' U D BR' R L D
*2. *F' L' F U' R' F R F' L U' L U' L R' U F' U F R L R' L F U F L' U' BL U BL' B D
*3. *R' L' F' L F R U L U F U R U' R' F' L F U' L F' L' R' L' F' L F R' L' BL' F D' R' L F' B'
*4. *BR R BR D BR D F D R L' R' U' R U L R' F' R L F U F' L' U F' U' F' L' R U' F' BL L BR' R F' R B'
*5. *L' U BL' U' B' U B BL U' L' U' B BL L BL' L' B' L R' U L U' L R' L U' F' U F' R U' D L BL F' R' BR' L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2021)

Results for week 21: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Lim Hung, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(133)
1.  1.11 Legomanz
2.  1.23 Charles Jerome
3.  1.25 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.52 Christopher Fandrich
5.  1.54 leomannen
6.  1.60 OriginalUsername
7.  1.62 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.64 MLGCubez
9.  1.74 Khairur Rachim
10.  1.77 LukasDikic
11.  2.02 asacuber
12.  2.07 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  2.15 turtwig
14.  2.19 Zeke Mackay
15.  2.22 Rubadcar
15.  2.22 the super cuber
17.  2.27 Luke Garrett
18.  2.37 TheDubDubJr
19.  2.46 Ty Y.
20.  2.48 JoXCuber
21.  2.59 Toothcraver55
22.  2.68 dycocubix
23.  2.70 asiahyoo1997
24.  2.72 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.75 sean_cut4
26.  2.87 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  2.90 Grzegorz Chudzik
28.  2.93 NoahCubing
29.  3.03 GTGil
30.  3.04 mihnea3000
31.  3.06 tJardigradHe
31.  3.06 Sub1Hour
31.  3.06 Lim Hung
34.  3.15 Dream Cubing
35.  3.16 midnightcuberx
36.  3.21 KardTrickKid_YT
37.  3.30 Oxzowachi
37.  3.30 Trig0n
39.  3.37 Boris McCoy
40.  3.38 cuberkid10
40.  3.38 michaelxfy
42.  3.39 the dnf master
43.  3.40 fun at the joy
44.  3.42 jaysammey777
44.  3.42 Torch
46.  3.50 Cale S
47.  3.55 DGCubes
48.  3.57 Ricardo Zapata
49.  3.58 JChambers13
50.  3.64 wearephamily1719
51.  3.66 BradenTheMagician
52.  3.70 VIBE_ZT
53.  3.80 BMcCl1
54.  3.86 d2polld
55.  3.87 sigalig
55.  3.87 FaLoL
57.  3.89 MCuber
58.  3.90 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  3.94 Nuuk cuber
60.  3.96 Fred Lang
61.  3.99 Jami Viljanen
62.  4.03 Keenan Johnson
63.  4.14 ichcubegerne
64.  4.16 2019ECKE02
65.  4.17 CubableYT
66.  4.18 abunickabhi
67.  4.31 agradess2
68.  4.32 Loffy8
69.  4.41 AndrewT99
70.  4.42 oliver sitja sichel
71.  4.43 AOM1502
71.  4.43 Rollercoasterben 
73.  4.47 trangium
74.  4.51 Peter Preston
75.  4.56 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
76.  4.57 DUDECUBER
77.  4.59 Triangles_are_cubers
78.  4.62 MattP98
79.  4.68 Raymos Castillo
80.  4.76 drpfisherman
81.  4.86 WoowyBaby
82.  4.93 Lolwhatisthissite
83.  4.95 cubeyinnit
84.  5.18 Volcaniccubing
85.  5.21 Blake the Cuber
86.  5.22 JC Cuber
87.  5.25 rubik2005
88.  5.29 PCCuber
89.  5.30 TheEpicCuber
90.  5.37 Li Xiang
91.  5.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
92.  5.47 miguelrogenmoser
93.  5.49 John Benwell
93.  5.49 qwr
95.  5.50 xyzzy
95.  5.50 PingPongCuber
97.  5.60 TaliwangCube
98.  5.71 Master_Disaster
99.  5.90 PikachuPlayz_MC
100.  5.98 MarixPix
101.  6.13 Bisquit111
102.  6.16 The Blockhead
103.  6.20 Jorjais
104.  6.27 nevinscph
105.  6.35 begiuli65
106.  6.54 Meisme
107.  6.75 White KB
108.  6.91 anna4f
109.  6.94 Ethanawoll
110.  6.95 haodada
111.  6.99 LittleLumos
112.  7.20 Filipe Teixeira
113.  7.33 Simon31415
114.  7.64 Mike Hughey
114.  7.64 Rubika-37-021204
116.  7.84 SentsuiJack2403
117.  8.08 melexi
118.  8.27 MarkA64
119.  8.28 Jonascube
120.  8.30 Jrg
121.  8.54 OR cuber
122.  8.78 sporteisvogel
123.  8.93 thomas.sch
124.  9.46 freshcuber.de
125.  10.31 arbivara
126.  10.45 Y cuber
127.  10.59 Future
128.  10.82 Samajor
129.  12.37 Jacck
130.  16.21 MatsBergsten
131.  16.83 MEF227
132.  19.90 lizs
133.  23.54 Preston


*3x3x3*(176)
1.  6.20 Luke Garrett
2.  6.93 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.28 LukasDikic


Spoiler



4.  7.34 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  7.35 David ep
6.  7.38 asiahyoo1997
7.  7.39 OriginalUsername
8.  7.56 Khairur Rachim
9.  7.60 BrianJ
10.  7.86 Toothcraver55
11.  7.88 dycocubix
12.  7.89 Ty Y.
13.  8.04 Legomanz
14.  8.07 tJardigradHe
14.  8.07 Charles Jerome
16.  8.09 Lim Hung
17.  8.43 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  8.48 MLGCubez
19.  8.49 Oxzowachi
20.  8.52 NoahCubing
21.  8.53 Zeke Mackay
22.  8.58 branson_lau
23.  8.63 Rubadcar
24.  8.71 BradenTheMagician
25.  8.81 turtwig
26.  8.91 ichcubegerne
27.  8.98 JChambers13
27.  8.98 Nutybaconator
29.  8.99 Dream Cubing
30.  9.00 asacuber
31.  9.02 KardTrickKid_YT
32.  9.08 Shadowjockey
32.  9.08 MatthewEllis
32.  9.08 MichaelNielsen
35.  9.10 sean_cut4
36.  9.20 cuberkid10
37.  9.26 mihnea3000
38.  9.43 jaysammey777
39.  9.45 vishwasankarcubing
40.  9.53 Vlad Hordiienko
41.  9.65 Heewon Seo
42.  9.68 michaelxfy
43.  9.69 miguelrogenmoser
44.  9.71 Coinman_
45.  9.86 the super cuber
46.  9.89 jihu1011
47.  10.11 Boris McCoy
48.  10.20 TheDubDubJr
49.  10.23 Keenan Johnson
49.  10.23 BMcCl1
51.  10.24 Grzegorz Chudzik
52.  10.32 DGCubes
52.  10.32 leomannen
54.  10.39 Logan2017DAYR01
55.  10.43 oliver sitja sichel
56.  10.45 Torch
57.  10.87 20luky3
58.  10.89 JoXCuber
59.  10.92 nico_german_cuber
60.  10.94 sigalig
61.  10.98 KingCobble29
62.  11.10 the dnf master
63.  11.14 xtreme cuber2007
63.  11.14 Fred Lang
65.  11.15 MCuber
66.  11.16 Rollercoasterben 
67.  11.18 agradess2
68.  11.21 GTGil
69.  11.23 EvanWright1
70.  11.26 FaLoL
71.  11.41 Harsha Paladugu
72.  11.56 MattP98
73.  11.62 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
74.  11.67 mrsniffles01
75.  11.71 abunickabhi
76.  11.74 Trig0n
77.  11.84 AbObla
78.  11.95 breadears
79.  12.01 Scrambled
80.  12.14 d2polld
81.  12.17 AndrewT99
81.  12.17 MarixPix
83.  12.19 Raymos Castillo
84.  12.20 midnightcuberx
85.  12.33 trangium
86.  12.37 wearephamily1719
87.  12.45 Ricardo Zapata
88.  12.58 Antto Pitkänen
89.  12.61 TheCubingAddict980
90.  12.80 Mattia Pasquini
91.  12.92 Sub1Hour
92.  12.94 xyzzy
93.  13.02 DUDECUBER
94.  13.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
95.  13.27 2019ECKE02
96.  13.31 VIBE_ZT
97.  13.37 Nuuk cuber
98.  13.43 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
99.  13.45 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
100.  13.69 rubik2005
101.  13.72 dnguyen2204
102.  13.76 drpfisherman
103.  13.81 revaldoah
104.  14.09 Winfaza
105.  14.24 SirVivor
106.  14.25 Natemophi
107.  14.41 nevinscph
108.  14.48 CubableYT
109.  14.55 Peter Preston
110.  14.63 JoannaCuber
111.  14.78 ImmolatedMarmoset
112.  14.83 PikachuPlayz_MC
113.  14.85 JC Cuber
114.  14.92 WoowyBaby
115.  14.97 John Benwell
116.  15.26 porkyp10
117.  15.39 The Blockhead
118.  15.48 chancet4488
119.  15.53 OR cuber
120.  15.56 TheEpicCuber
121.  15.58 Loffy8
122.  15.70 Lvl9001Wizard
123.  15.82 AOM1502
124.  16.04 Ernest Fowler
125.  16.06 PingPongCuber
126.  16.27 Meisme
127.  16.30 Volcaniccubing
127.  16.30 LittleLumos
129.  16.39 begiuli65
130.  16.59 Simon31415
131.  16.72 PCCuber
132.  16.82 Petri Krzywacki
133.  16.95 Filipe Teixeira
134.  17.10 MarkA64
135.  17.25 Triangles_are_cubers
136.  17.33 naufal
137.  17.57 haodada
138.  17.64 Master_Disaster
139.  17.68 thatkid
140.  17.86 White KB
141.  18.22 SentsuiJack2403
142.  18.35 bgcatfan
143.  18.64 Jonascube
144.  18.81 Techno Cuber
145.  19.02 Allan Foltz
146.  19.05 RyanSoh
147.  19.24 Blake the Cuber
148.  19.43 Bisquit111
149.  19.68 Jorjais
150.  19.76 Li Xiang
151.  20.09 LukasCubes
152.  20.11 TaliwangCube
153.  20.31 Theepiccuber2.0
154.  20.98 Ethanawoll
155.  21.01 sCs
156.  21.54 sporteisvogel
157.  22.71 anna4f
158.  23.21 melexi
159.  23.91 filmip
160.  24.33 Jrg
161.  24.48 M.Sikandar
162.  24.55 Paul.Mz
163.  24.99 Samajor
164.  26.63 freshcuber.de
165.  26.81 minxer293
166.  27.18 Rubika-37-021204
167.  27.38 Jamal_69
168.  27.51 cubeyinnit
169.  28.36 Future
170.  28.78 zakikaz
171.  29.17 MEF227
172.  29.21 arbivara
173.  30.33 Jacck
174.  35.78 Bryan4305
175.  38.38 lizs
176.  42.65 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(108)
1.  28.77 Khairur Rachim
2.  29.30 asiahyoo1997
3.  30.26 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  32.04 Charles Jerome
5.  32.16 OriginalUsername
6.  32.46 dycocubix
7.  32.73 MLGCubez
8.  33.07 Dream Cubing
9.  33.08 Christopher Fandrich
10.  33.44 mihnea3000
11.  33.55 Heewon Seo
12.  34.55 Luke Garrett
13.  34.66 JoXCuber
14.  35.69 Ty Y.
15.  36.10 FaLoL
16.  36.52 ichcubegerne
17.  36.82 JChambers13
18.  37.31 michaelxfy
19.  37.80 Shadowjockey
20.  38.60 turtwig
21.  38.90 Torch
22.  39.09 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  39.17 GTGil
24.  39.24 Lim Hung
25.  39.64 BradenTheMagician
26.  39.76 20luky3
27.  39.96 DGCubes
28.  40.18 agradess2
29.  40.39 NoahCubing
30.  40.48 sigalig
31.  40.99 MCuber
32.  41.26 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
33.  41.27 Oxzowachi
34.  41.60 Raymos Castillo
35.  43.01 sean_cut4
36.  43.12 nico_german_cuber
36.  43.12 TheDubDubJr
38.  43.63 AndrewT99
39.  43.76 abunickabhi
40.  43.86 Logan2017DAYR01
41.  44.03 Keenan Johnson
42.  44.08 jaysammey777
43.  44.16 leomannen
44.  45.23 Ricardo Zapata
45.  45.58 MarixPix
46.  46.15 BMcCl1
47.  46.41 Harsha Paladugu
48.  46.96 wearephamily1719
49.  47.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
50.  47.91 nevinscph
51.  49.54 LukasDikic
52.  49.92 xyzzy
53.  49.93 drpfisherman
54.  50.61 begiuli65
55.  52.48 Rollercoasterben 
56.  53.20 The Blockhead
57.  55.00 2019ECKE02
58.  55.03 PingPongCuber
59.  55.35 breadears
60.  55.42 Loffy8
61.  55.75 VIBE_ZT
62.  56.67 John Benwell
63.  57.16 porkyp10
64.  58.20 Sub1Hour
65.  58.29 midnightcuberx
66.  58.96 Winfaza
67.  59.00 LittleLumos
68.  1:00.58 OR cuber
69.  1:00.61 chancet4488
70.  1:01.46 Triangles_are_cubers
71.  1:02.03 CubableYT
72.  1:03.79 haodada
73.  1:04.36 JoannaCuber
74.  1:04.79 Ethanawoll
75.  1:06.09 naufal
76.  1:06.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  1:06.98 PikachuPlayz_MC
78.  1:07.60 DUDECUBER
79.  1:12.71 Li Xiang
80.  1:14.54 Petri Krzywacki
81.  1:16.41 Meisme
82.  1:18.76 Volcaniccubing
83.  1:19.59 One Wheel
84.  1:20.19 JC Cuber
85.  1:21.14 melexi
86.  1:22.29 Jrg
87.  1:25.13 miguelrogenmoser
88.  1:26.56 TaliwangCube
89.  1:32.25 PCCuber
90.  1:35.50 sporteisvogel
91.  1:36.57 Rubika-37-021204
92.  1:37.16 freshcuber.de
93.  1:37.85 White KB
94.  1:38.25 thomas.sch
95.  1:41.43 Simon31415
96.  1:41.75 Master_Disaster
97.  1:44.53 dnguyen2204
98.  1:47.33 LukasCubes
99.  1:49.35 Blake the Cuber
100.  1:50.05 Jacck
101.  1:52.88 MarkA64
102.  2:17.08 cubeyinnit
103.  2:21.79 MatsBergsten
104.  3:16.99 Future
105.  5:09.81 Y cuber
106.  5:29.38 arbivara
107.  DNF MartinN13
107.  DNF Jonascube


*5x5x5*(59)
1.  50.17 asiahyoo1997
2.  54.25 Dream Cubing
3.  57.93 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  57.97 Lim Hung
5.  1:01.40 MLGCubez
6.  1:02.57 cuberkid10
7.  1:04.05 ichcubegerne
8.  1:04.28 FaLoL
9.  1:05.78 dycocubix
10.  1:05.84 vishwasankarcubing
11.  1:06.07 Coinman_
12.  1:06.38 Luke Garrett
13.  1:07.52 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:09.28 Shadowjockey
15.  1:09.30 michaelxfy
16.  1:11.30 MartinN13
17.  1:12.68 TheDubDubJr
18.  1:14.87 Torch
19.  1:15.04 agradess2
20.  1:15.20 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:15.86 xyzzy
22.  1:17.34 sigalig
23.  1:19.70 NoahCubing
24.  1:19.92 nevinscph
25.  1:20.15 turtwig
26.  1:22.05 nico_german_cuber
27.  1:22.09 abunickabhi
28.  1:24.05 AndrewT99
29.  1:27.83 Rollercoasterben 
30.  1:27.84 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  1:28.14 Keenan Johnson
32.  1:28.88 jaysammey777
33.  1:31.12 sean_cut4
34.  1:31.67 BMcCl1
35.  1:32.21 Sub1Hour
36.  1:33.39 drpfisherman
37.  1:40.93 PingPongCuber
38.  1:43.11 leomannen
39.  1:44.11 The Blockhead
40.  1:49.71 melexi
41.  1:53.72 LittleLumos
42.  1:54.48 VIBE_ZT
43.  1:55.13 breadears
44.  2:04.23 thatkid
45.  2:05.75 Loffy8
46.  2:07.65 Volcaniccubing
47.  2:13.69 Li Xiang
48.  2:29.28 Jrg
49.  2:29.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  2:30.78 miguelrogenmoser
51.  2:31.96 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:48.20 sporteisvogel
53.  3:00.56 White KB
54.  3:01.77 thomas.sch
55.  3:04.70 freshcuber.de
56.  3:05.42 Jacck
57.  3:06.65 Meisme
58.  DNF JC Cuber
58.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:43.01 Dream Cubing
2.  1:45.80 Lim Hung
3.  1:54.84 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:56.86 FaLoL
5.  2:00.06 OriginalUsername
6.  2:00.39 michaelxfy
7.  2:03.80 Shadowjockey
8.  2:05.35 MLGCubez
9.  2:07.60 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:12.52 Luke Garrett
11.  2:14.50 Keroma12
12.  2:15.35 agradess2
13.  2:15.75 sigalig
14.  2:19.03 xyzzy
15.  2:22.24 nevinscph
16.  2:28.79 Raymos Castillo
17.  2:35.48 sean_cut4
18.  2:51.18 Sub1Hour
19.  2:56.24 melexi
20.  3:02.84 AndrewT99
21.  3:12.93 nico_german_cuber
22.  3:14.09 The Blockhead
23.  3:30.69 LittleLumos
24.  3:43.21 Rollercoasterben 
25.  3:53.93 One Wheel
26.  3:59.84 PingPongCuber
27.  4:24.01 Jrg
28.  4:37.12 Rubika-37-021204
29.  4:58.44 sporteisvogel
30.  5:06.59 thomas.sch
31.  5:28.17 Loffy8
32.  6:52.78 freshcuber.de
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:14.38 Lim Hung
2.  2:17.02 Dream Cubing
3.  2:48.32 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:56.20 TheDubDubJr
5.  3:04.25 michaelxfy
6.  3:14.65 MLGCubez
7.  3:18.88 Keroma12
8.  3:19.20 agradess2
9.  3:43.87 xyzzy
10.  3:46.33 Raymos Castillo
11.  3:46.45 sigalig
12.  3:48.96 nevinscph
13.  3:49.13 Luke Garrett
14.  4:08.98 Sub1Hour
15.  4:27.11 melexi
16.  4:33.27 turtwig
17.  4:49.03 Peter Preston
18.  4:49.38 The Blockhead
19.  4:52.25 AndrewT99
20.  5:20.95 LittleLumos
21.  5:51.46 Volcaniccubing
22.  5:56.97 PingPongCuber
23.  6:37.25 Jrg
24.  7:25.07 Rubika-37-021204
25.  7:50.43 thomas.sch
26.  7:53.56 sporteisvogel
27.  8:53.83 KingCobble29
28.  9:46.15 freshcuber.de
29.  DNF Li Xiang
29.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  3.58 Legomanz
2.  3.85 Christopher Fandrich
3.  4.25 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  5.36 leomannen
5.  5.55 Khairur Rachim
6.  5.64 turtwig
7.  5.68 dycocubix
8.  5.85 sean_cut4
9.  8.51 Luke Garrett
10.  8.95 JoXCuber
11.  9.84 Jorjais
12.  10.02 TheDubDubJr
13.  11.21 OriginalUsername
14.  11.30 sigalig
15.  11.94 Zeke Mackay
16.  13.22 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  13.25 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  14.07 abunickabhi
19.  14.80 agradess2
20.  15.49 MLGCubez
21.  16.52 MattP98
22.  17.06 Li Xiang
23.  17.50 AndrewT99
24.  19.46 Lim Hung
25.  23.22 2019ECKE02
25.  23.22 Trig0n
27.  24.83 Mike Hughey
28.  25.14 nevinscph
29.  26.77 PCCuber
30.  27.69 John Benwell
31.  28.22 MatsBergsten
32.  30.11 midnightcuberx
33.  31.66 ichcubegerne
34.  31.99 TaliwangCube
35.  32.66 naufal
36.  32.96 PingPongCuber
37.  39.19 Raymos Castillo
38.  45.40 Jacck
39.  51.17 Meisme
40.  1:23.30 thomas.sch
41.  2:55.25 freshcuber.de
42.  DNF BradenTheMagician
42.  DNF Oxzowachi


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  18.00 TommyC
2.  18.53 PokeCubes
3.  26.01 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  35.58 seungju choi
5.  40.76 abunickabhi
6.  41.61 openseas
7.  45.82 2019ECKE02
8.  50.20 Keroma12
9.  57.27 MLGCubez
10.  1:07.07 nevinscph
11.  1:10.12 AndrewT99
12.  1:16.95 Lim Hung
13.  1:19.74 TheDubDubJr
14.  1:20.43 MattP98
15.  1:22.42 MatsBergsten
16.  1:25.04 TaliwangCube
17.  1:27.27 Khairur Rachim
18.  1:56.49 filmip
19.  2:12.64 midnightcuberx
20.  2:28.32 Raymos Castillo
21.  2:37.34 PingPongCuber
22.  2:59.02 haodada
23.  3:19.09 Jacck
24.  3:50.06 agradess2
25.  5:01.22 Meisme
26.  9:47.91 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF dnguyen2204
27.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  DNF Oxzowachi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  3:35.81 Keroma12
2.  4:28.22 Lim Hung
3.  4:31.99 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  4:56.27 nevinscph
5.  8:46.71 MatsBergsten
6.  9:04.42 AndrewT99
7.  10:16.74 seungju choi
8.  11:15.18 PingPongCuber
9.  17:09.72 TaliwangCube
10.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  DNF Jacck
10.  DNF Raymos Castillo
10.  DNF agradess2


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  9:26.25 nevinscph
2.  11:44.96 2019ECKE02
3.  12:11.32 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  14:23.55 Jacck
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF TaliwangCube


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:38.26 nevinscph
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  5/6 38:52 PingPongCuber
2.  4/5 21:50 MatsBergsten
3.  2/2 14 Techno Cuber


Spoiler



4.  3/4 16:55 Jacck
5.  3/4 38:14 TaliwangCube
6.  7/12 38:26 MLGCubez
7.  2/3 5:00 nevinscph
8.  2/4 12:42 AndrewT99
9.  1/2 2:14 abunickabhi
9.  19/39 60:00 Keroma12
9.  0/2 18 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(95)
1.  9.79 Luke Garrett
2.  11.64 branson_lau
3.  12.01 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.92 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  12.98 asiahyoo1997
6.  13.08 MLGCubez
6.  13.08 OriginalUsername
8.  13.59 Benjamin Warry
9.  14.32 asacuber
10.  14.40 Charles Jerome
11.  14.62 turtwig
12.  15.52 ichcubegerne
13.  15.53 Lim Hung
14.  15.68 dycocubix
15.  15.78 mihnea3000
16.  16.11 Dream Cubing
17.  16.16 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  16.57 Harsha Paladugu
19.  16.99 Toothcraver55
20.  17.46 michaelxfy
21.  17.55 JoXCuber
22.  17.69 Torch
23.  17.87 leomannen
24.  17.94 midnightcuberx
25.  17.96 DGCubes
26.  17.98 Oxzowachi
27.  18.07 LukasDikic
28.  18.23 cuberkid10
29.  18.61 MCuber
30.  18.86 JChambers13
31.  18.96 oliver sitja sichel
32.  19.06 FaLoL
33.  19.16 abunickabhi
34.  19.23 sean_cut4
35.  19.26 xyzzy
36.  19.30 BradenTheMagician
37.  19.96 Nutybaconator
38.  21.16 Boris McCoy
39.  21.58 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  21.61 sigalig
41.  21.91 TheDubDubJr
42.  22.32 Grzegorz Chudzik
43.  22.39 NoahCubing
44.  22.75 edd_dib
45.  23.09 agradess2
46.  23.30 drpfisherman
47.  23.43 trangium
48.  24.45 2019ECKE02
49.  24.74 AbObla
50.  24.82 revaldoah
51.  25.14 BMcCl1
52.  25.23 Trig0n
53.  25.33 KingCobble29
54.  26.48 Sub1Hour
55.  26.53 Peter Preston
56.  27.02 Volcaniccubing
57.  27.09 miguelrogenmoser
58.  27.28 PingPongCuber
59.  27.31 xtreme cuber2007
60.  27.77 d2polld
61.  28.06 Winfaza
62.  28.67 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
63.  30.26 OR cuber
64.  30.43 nevinscph
65.  30.74 ImmolatedMarmoset
66.  30.90 AndrewT99
67.  31.01 Raymos Castillo
68.  31.55 TaliwangCube
69.  31.95 begiuli65
70.  32.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  32.96 RyanSoh
72.  34.11 PCCuber
72.  34.11 WoowyBaby
74.  34.41 Ethanawoll
75.  34.43 Meisme
76.  35.19 naufal
77.  35.71 chancet4488
78.  37.85 Li Xiang
79.  37.94 LittleLumos
80.  38.04 freshcuber.de
81.  38.30 PikachuPlayz_MC
82.  39.98 Theepiccuber2.0
83.  41.47 LukasCubes
84.  42.41 haodada
85.  42.92 DUDECUBER
86.  44.55 Techno Cuber
87.  45.51 Simon31415
88.  46.05 arbivara
89.  47.28 bgcatfan
90.  48.09 sporteisvogel
91.  57.39 Jacck
92.  59.84 Rubika-37-021204
93.  1:11.16 thomas.sch
94.  2:44.19 MatsBergsten
95.  DNF Jonascube


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  27.40 Lim Hung
2.  30.93 MLGCubez
3.  43.91 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  2:06.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  4:36.94 Brendyn Dunagan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  40.39 TheDubDubJr
2.  48.20 Lim Hung
3.  56.26 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:12.61 MLGCubez
5.  1:17.21 PingPongCuber
6.  1:22.92 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:34.50 Jacck
8.  1:39.22 Li Xiang
9.  1:52.68 DUDECUBER
10.  2:20.12 freshcuber.de
11.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  21.67 (22, 22, 21) Jack314
2.  29.00 (29, 32, 26) SpeedCubeReview
3.  DNF (24, 35, DNS) asacuber
3.  DNF (34, DNF, 29) arbivara
3.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Yunhooooo
3.  DNF (39, 51, DNF) TaliwangCube
3.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber
3.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) OriEy

*2-3-4 Relay*(56)
1.  43.18 OriginalUsername
2.  43.68 cuberkid10
3.  43.91 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  44.53 Khairur Rachim
5.  45.64 Luke Garrett
6.  46.67 MLGCubez
7.  48.11 Lim Hung
8.  53.64 Torch
9.  55.24 sigalig
10.  56.09 abunickabhi
11.  56.26 NoahCubing
12.  56.28 Charles Jerome
13.  57.33 sean_cut4
14.  57.51 LukasDikic
15.  58.10 ichcubegerne
16.  59.40 AndrewT99
17.  59.84 leomannen
18.  1:00.43 DGCubes
19.  1:01.46 TheDubDubJr
20.  1:01.76 agradess2
21.  1:03.22 turtwig
22.  1:05.44 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  1:05.57 BMcCl1
24.  1:07.42 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:11.51 Rollercoasterben 
26.  1:11.83 2019ECKE02
27.  1:12.95 The Blockhead
28.  1:14.57 Sub1Hour
29.  1:15.45 Grzegorz Chudzik
30.  1:17.16 nevinscph
31.  1:17.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  1:18.89 drpfisherman
33.  1:20.72 MarixPix
34.  1:20.95 Meisme
35.  1:24.11 midnightcuberx
36.  1:25.07 PingPongCuber
37.  1:31.68 Volcaniccubing
38.  1:31.87 PikachuPlayz_MC
39.  1:31.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  1:37.43 JC Cuber
41.  1:38.36 chancet4488
42.  1:39.80 Triangles_are_cubers
43.  1:42.55 Li Xiang
44.  1:55.19 miguelrogenmoser
45.  1:55.46 melexi
46.  1:56.15 Jrg
47.  1:57.14 Master_Disaster
48.  1:58.03 PCCuber
49.  2:28.94 thomas.sch
50.  2:40.34 Jonascube
51.  2:45.26 Future
52.  2:48.23 Jacck
53.  2:56.25 cubeyinnit
54.  2:59.47 MEF227
55.  3:42.96 MatsBergsten
56.  DNF DUDECUBER


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:44.60 MLGCubez
2.  1:46.32 Dream Cubing
3.  1:47.51 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:54.19 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:58.09 Lim Hung
6.  1:59.91 ichcubegerne
7.  2:01.56 Luke Garrett
8.  2:04.04 agradess2
9.  2:07.79 sigalig
10.  2:15.71 turtwig
11.  2:18.90 abunickabhi
12.  2:22.50 NoahCubing
13.  2:23.03 TheDubDubJr
14.  2:25.49 BMcCl1
15.  2:32.40 sean_cut4
16.  2:39.26 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  2:41.34 Raymos Castillo
18.  2:48.69 nevinscph
18.  2:48.69 Rollercoasterben 
20.  2:48.72 oliver sitja sichel
21.  2:50.20 AndrewT99
22.  2:53.04 MarixPix
23.  2:56.11 leomannen
24.  3:00.44 The Blockhead
25.  3:21.83 PingPongCuber
26.  3:48.09 melexi
27.  4:06.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  4:43.93 Jrg
29.  5:00.93 Li Xiang
30.  5:04.47 miguelrogenmoser
31.  5:07.23 DUDECUBER
32.  5:16.29 Meisme
33.  5:26.18 thomas.sch
34.  5:33.84 David Reid
35.  5:42.52 Jacck
36.  7:50.00 cubeyinnit


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:36.08 MLGCubez
2.  3:42.99 Lim Hung
3.  4:01.32 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:17.06 Luke Garrett
5.  4:18.73 fun at the joy
6.  4:27.10 sigalig
7.  4:30.16 TheDubDubJr
8.  4:36.84 nevinscph
9.  5:19.59 Raymos Castillo
10.  5:27.42 turtwig
11.  5:33.80 AndrewT99
12.  6:30.15 The Blockhead
13.  6:36.99 Rollercoasterben 
14.  6:56.54 melexi
15.  7:37.63 PingPongCuber
16.  8:43.59 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:08.99 Lim Hung
2.  6:47.78 ichcubegerne
3.  7:25.61 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  7:31.39 TheDubDubJr
5.  8:19.45 sigalig
6.  8:34.79 nevinscph
7.  9:52.99 Raymos Castillo
8.  10:06.64 The Blockhead
9.  10:14.70 turtwig
10.  10:25.37 AndrewT99
11.  10:33.24 melexi
12.  11:06.97 Rollercoasterben 
13.  12:28.11 MarixPix
14.  12:55.35 PingPongCuber
15.  13:24.23 oliver sitja sichel
16.  14:33.83 Volcaniccubing
17.  15:46.21 Jrg


*Clock*(47)
1.  4.12 JChambers13
2.  5.35 michaelxfy
3.  5.66 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  5.91 jaysammey777
5.  6.33 MLGCubez
6.  6.44 Charles Jerome
7.  6.65 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  6.72 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  7.03 drpfisherman
10.  7.33 Mattia Pasquini
11.  7.61 haodada
12.  7.76 Lim Hung
13.  7.79 TheDubDubJr
14.  7.80 dycocubix
15.  8.32 Li Xiang
16.  8.64 fun at the joy
17.  8.84 Rollercoasterben 
18.  8.85 OriginalUsername
19.  8.92 cuberkid10
20.  8.95 Luke Garrett
21.  9.27 Torch
22.  9.36 Grzegorz Chudzik
23.  9.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  9.84 2019ECKE02
25.  10.06 Volcaniccubing
26.  10.23 Shadowjockey
27.  10.33 Christopher Fandrich
28.  10.40 Ricardo Zapata
29.  10.50 Raymos Castillo
30.  10.72 ichcubegerne
31.  11.67 Sub1Hour
32.  11.89 Zeke Mackay
33.  11.94 AndrewT99
34.  12.48 VIBE_ZT
35.  12.76 cubingmom2
36.  13.14 PingPongCuber
37.  13.52 minxer293
38.  14.12 Peter Preston
39.  14.88 Ethanawoll
40.  17.76 PikachuPlayz_MC
41.  19.11 Jacck
42.  19.54 thomas.sch
43.  20.10 nevinscph
44.  22.09 freshcuber.de
45.  26.31 sporteisvogel
46.  28.36 BMcCl1
47.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(40)
1.  37.64 Heewon Seo
2.  43.68 Oxzowachi
3.  47.71 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.26 JChambers13
5.  49.00 MLGCubez
6.  50.87 KardTrickKid_YT
7.  53.06 michaelxfy
8.  55.07 NoahCubing
9.  55.78 Luke Garrett
10.  56.50 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  56.98 OriginalUsername
12.  57.17 Lim Hung
13.  57.57 dycocubix
14.  58.33 MCuber
15.  1:05.84 agradess2
16.  1:11.60 ichcubegerne
17.  1:11.68 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:16.83 leomannen
19.  1:16.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  1:22.02 sean_cut4
21.  1:23.45 TheDubDubJr
22.  1:29.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  1:33.84 midnightcuberx
24.  1:35.39 abunickabhi
25.  1:35.53 AndrewT99
26.  1:38.44 PingPongCuber
27.  1:38.62 nevinscph
28.  1:48.16 Paul.Mz
29.  2:05.46 Rollercoasterben 
30.  2:06.12 Li Xiang
31.  2:18.10 PCCuber
32.  2:53.26 melexi
33.  3:03.34 miguelrogenmoser
34.  3:10.68 sporteisvogel
35.  3:39.50 thomas.sch
36.  3:48.12 freshcuber.de
37.  4:18.54 Rubika-37-021204
38.  5:58.71 arbivara
39.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
39.  DNF DUDECUBER


*Pyraminx*(81)
1.  2.06 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.27 dycocubix
3.  2.29 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.50 Harsha Paladugu
5.  2.55 Benjamin Warry
6.  2.56 DGCubes
7.  2.58 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  3.02 Christopher Fandrich
9.  3.63 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  3.67 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  3.78 AndrewT99
12.  3.88 mihnea3000
13.  4.02 OriginalUsername
14.  4.08 EvanWright1
15.  4.12 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.42 Trig0n
17.  4.49 michaelxfy
18.  4.51 Zeke Mackay
19.  4.56 TheDubDubJr
20.  4.62 Luke Garrett
20.  4.62 cuberkid10
22.  4.73 leomannen
23.  4.78 VIBE_ZT
24.  4.81 Ricardo Zapata
25.  4.84 jaysammey777
26.  4.89 Boris McCoy
27.  4.94 JChambers13
28.  4.99 Torch
29.  5.17 asacuber
30.  5.18 Shadowjockey
31.  5.59 Antto Pitkänen
32.  5.61 Lim Hung
33.  5.69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
34.  5.76 Brendyn Dunagan
35.  5.87 Oxzowachi
36.  5.94 Raymos Castillo
37.  5.97 begiuli65
38.  6.00 NoahCubing
39.  6.02 nico_german_cuber
40.  6.05 midnightcuberx
41.  6.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  6.27 MattP98
43.  6.32 Keenan Johnson
44.  6.46 ichcubegerne
45.  6.49 sean_cut4
46.  6.62 Nuuk cuber
47.  6.97 agradess2
48.  7.02 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
49.  7.16 Triangles_are_cubers
50.  7.54 Simon31415
51.  7.58 Dream Cubing
52.  7.64 cubeyinnit
53.  7.91 drpfisherman
54.  8.03 Li Xiang
55.  8.06 d2polld
56.  8.12 AOM1502
57.  8.56 Mike Hughey
58.  8.68 PingPongCuber
59.  9.21 Volcaniccubing
60.  9.38 abunickabhi
61.  9.77 Johnny badwin
62.  10.70 JC Cuber
63.  10.89 Jacck
64.  11.53 DUDECUBER
65.  11.61 Master_Disaster
66.  11.80 Blake the Cuber
67.  11.83 sporteisvogel
68.  12.60 SentsuiJack2403
69.  12.73 Jonascube
70.  13.35 thomas.sch
71.  13.47 nevinscph
72.  13.64 Jorjais
73.  13.93 anna4f
74.  14.25 melexi
75.  15.30 Rubika-37-021204
76.  15.67 freshcuber.de
77.  18.43 trangium
78.  21.01 arbivara
79.  21.05 Allan Foltz
80.  35.71 Meisme
81.  36.43 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(56)
1.  6.17 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.27 David ep
3.  8.65 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.67 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  8.90 MLGCubez
6.  9.03 2019ECKE02
7.  9.08 Oxzowachi
8.  9.38 EvanWright1
9.  10.02 dycocubix
10.  10.37 Sub1Hour
11.  11.43 GTGil
12.  11.96 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  12.96 BradenTheMagician
14.  12.99 OriginalUsername
15.  13.41 Cale S
16.  13.68 Luke Garrett
17.  13.85 NoahCubing
18.  14.12 AndrewT99
19.  14.40 oliver sitja sichel
20.  14.53 Boris McCoy
21.  14.68 michaelxfy
22.  14.82 Ricardo Zapata
22.  14.82 MichaelNielsen
24.  15.70 Lim Hung
25.  15.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  16.25 sigalig
27.  16.39 MCuber
28.  16.40 leomannen
29.  16.57 cuberkid10
30.  16.89 DGCubes
31.  17.08 JChambers13
32.  17.96 ichcubegerne
33.  18.31 TheDubDubJr
34.  18.55 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  19.47 Keenan Johnson
36.  19.82 midnightcuberx
37.  20.06 Dream Cubing
38.  20.08 the super cuber
39.  21.09 mihnea3000
40.  21.19 Torch
41.  21.74 PingPongCuber
42.  22.90 VIBE_ZT
43.  26.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  28.36 OR cuber
45.  30.04 agradess2
46.  31.58 Raymos Castillo
47.  37.16 LukasDikic
48.  43.53 Li Xiang
49.  44.07 PCCuber
50.  46.99 Volcaniccubing
51.  54.73 nevinscph
52.  1:01.73 sporteisvogel
53.  1:01.85 Meisme
54.  1:04.10 Jacck
55.  1:06.97 MEF227
56.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*Skewb*(77)
1.  2.32 Legomanz
2.  2.50 Charles Jerome
3.  2.63 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  3.13 asacuber
5.  3.23 OriginalUsername
6.  3.32 Rubadcar
7.  3.38 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.39 Ty Y.
9.  3.70 Grzegorz Chudzik
10.  3.83 MLGCubez
11.  3.84 MichaelNielsen
12.  4.18 TheDubDubJr
13.  4.20 NoahCubing
14.  4.21 dycocubix
15.  4.32 ichcubegerne
16.  4.34 sean_cut4
17.  4.41 michaelxfy
18.  4.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  4.47 minxer293
20.  4.48 Oxzowachi
21.  4.62 VIBE_ZT
22.  4.75 Toothcraver55
23.  4.90 d2polld
24.  4.91 Benjamin Warry
25.  5.00 Luke Garrett
26.  5.04 Lim Hung
27.  5.12 JChambers13
28.  5.17 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
29.  5.18 Antto Pitkänen
30.  5.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
31.  5.40 Trig0n
32.  5.54 MattP98
33.  5.79 DGCubes
34.  5.92 AOM1502
35.  5.95 BradenTheMagician
36.  6.05 mihnea3000
37.  6.16 Volcaniccubing
38.  6.18 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  6.37 leomannen
40.  6.38 Zeke Mackay
41.  6.52 Ethanawoll
42.  6.88 SirVivor
43.  6.94 Torch
44.  7.18 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  7.30 Shadowjockey
46.  7.46 cuberkid10
47.  7.50 midnightcuberx
48.  7.68 Keenan Johnson
49.  7.80 2019ECKE02
50.  7.97 LukasDikic
51.  8.39 drpfisherman
52.  8.57 Raymos Castillo
53.  8.58 Li Xiang
54.  9.81 AndrewT99
55.  9.92 DUDECUBER
56.  10.33 JC Cuber
57.  10.36 abunickabhi
58.  10.89 Nuuk cuber
59.  11.19 naufal
60.  12.34 Simon31415
61.  12.37 PingPongCuber
62.  13.40 nevinscph
63.  14.05 Jorjais
64.  14.21 Allan Foltz
65.  14.68 PCCuber
66.  15.07 Master_Disaster
67.  16.25 melexi
68.  16.77 SentsuiJack2403
69.  17.32 Rubika-37-021204
70.  17.64 agradess2
71.  18.97 thomas.sch
72.  20.71 freshcuber.de
73.  23.64 sporteisvogel
74.  25.90 MatsBergsten
75.  27.31 Jacck
76.  31.78 Meisme
77.  32.05 arbivara


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  20.28 DGCubes
2.  22.39 jaysammey777
3.  23.17 Carter Cubes


Spoiler



4.  24.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  26.94 Paul.Mz
6.  29.40 BradenTheMagician
7.  29.89 ichcubegerne
8.  30.04 agradess2
9.  31.42 TheDubDubJr
10.  32.16 Luke Garrett
11.  37.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  44.63 Raymos Castillo
13.  44.82 abunickabhi
14.  47.86 PingPongCuber
15.  1:12.20 PCCuber
16.  1:12.36 oliver sitja sichel
17.  1:22.52 thomas.sch
18.  1:56.41 freshcuber.de
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:29.98 MLGCubez
2.  3:44.57 Luke Garrett
3.  3:48.36 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:58.47 Lim Hung
5.  4:01.62 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  4:01.92 dycocubix
7.  4:09.98 ichcubegerne
8.  4:40.50 TheDubDubJr
9.  4:45.78 Christopher Fandrich
10.  4:56.28 NoahCubing
11.  5:02.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  5:47.19 Raymos Castillo
13.  5:51.90 Rollercoasterben 
14.  6:06.17 oliver sitja sichel
15.  6:30.39 AndrewT99
16.  6:36.60 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  7:03.44 PingPongCuber
18.  8:05.45 Li Xiang
19.  15:15.01 PCCuber


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  9.37 BMcCl1
2.  11.44 DGCubes
3.  13.30 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.62 edd_dib
5.  18.06 Luke Garrett
6.  18.82 PingPongCuber
7.  19.03 Raymos Castillo
8.  19.70 xyzzy
9.  21.01 Ethanawoll
10.  22.38 TheDubDubJr
11.  22.84 the super cuber
12.  23.53 abunickabhi
13.  30.36 leomannen
14.  32.78 thomas.sch
15.  34.62 Mike Hughey
16.  37.69 Rubika-37-021204
17.  39.38 Li Xiang
18.  46.94 Jacck
19.  49.05 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  16.78 Harsha Paladugu
2.  22.16 DGCubes
3.  33.81 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  44.20 VIBE_ZT
5.  48.82 TheDubDubJr
6.  51.54 PingPongCuber
7.  52.46 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:04.50 Jacck
9.  1:23.48 freshcuber.de
10.  DNF the super cuber
10.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  16.04 Trig0n
2.  17.02 Li Xiang
3.  19.22 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.01 TheDubDubJr
5.  24.22 PingPongCuber
6.  25.63 dycocubix
7.  26.16 the super cuber
8.  40.72 freshcuber.de
9.  40.95 Ethanawoll
10.  41.76 abunickabhi
11.  47.85 MatsBergsten
12.  53.00 Master_Disaster


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  36.99 Jack314
2.  42.30 TheDubDubJr
3.  48.69 WoowyBaby

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  14.68 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.96 ichcubegerne
3.  35.05 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  55.28 TheDubDubJr
5.  56.11 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:32.07 DUDECUBER
7.  1:32.58 cubeyinnit
8.  1:37.84 PingPongCuber
9.  1:50.44 thomas.sch
10.  2:01.24 freshcuber.de
11.  2:06.59 Master_Disaster
12.  DNF Li Xiang


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  2:31.84 DGCubes
2.  3:06.20 TheDubDubJr
3.  4:32.90 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:40.57 thomas.sch
5.  4:52.79 Ethanawoll


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  20.49 cuberkid10
2.  22.30 Charles Jerome
3.  27.05 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  38.75 Kit Clement
5.  42.55 Peter Preston
6.  48.62 PingPongCuber
7.  56.24 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:11.60 TheDubDubJr
9.  3:23.70 thomas.sch
10.  4:17.46 Rubika-37-021204
11.  4:57.86 Ethanawoll
12.  5:54.19 freshcuber.de
13.  DNF VIBE_ZT



*Contest results*(203)
1.  1168 MLGCubez
2.  1057 Lim Hung
3.  1032 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1012 OriginalUsername
5.  1002 TheDubDubJr
6.  963 ichcubegerne
7.  877 dycocubix
8.  860 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  781 michaelxfy
10.  758 Khairur Rachim
11.  735 NoahCubing
12.  731 Dream Cubing
13.  729 Charles Jerome
14.  715 cuberkid10
15.  709 leomannen
16.  701 Raymos Castillo
17.  696 AndrewT99
18.  695 sean_cut4
19.  660 sigalig
20.  658 turtwig
21.  651 agradess2
22.  641 DGCubes
23.  636 JChambers13
24.  635 Christopher Fandrich
25.  627 Oxzowachi
26.  626 Torch
27.  595 abunickabhi
28.  591 BradenTheMagician
29.  582 nevinscph
30.  578 PingPongCuber
31.  575 mihnea3000
32.  557 asiahyoo1997
33.  553 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
34.  527 LukasDikic
35.  520 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
36.  514 Logan2017DAYR01
37.  513 asacuber
38.  507 2019ECKE02
39.  505 midnightcuberx
40.  499 Grzegorz Chudzik
41.  472 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  467 Vlad Hordiienko
43.  465 MichaelNielsen
43.  465 Sub1Hour
45.  463 jaysammey777
46.  456 Ty Y.
46.  456 JoXCuber
48.  449 FaLoL
49.  448 BMcCl1
50.  439 Shadowjockey
50.  439 Zeke Mackay
52.  429 Legomanz
53.  424 Toothcraver55
54.  423 Rollercoasterben 
55.  415 VIBE_ZT
56.  412 MCuber
57.  410 Keenan Johnson
58.  406 Trig0n
59.  405 drpfisherman
60.  391 Boris McCoy
61.  371 Ricardo Zapata
61.  371 Li Xiang
63.  369 xyzzy
64.  359 GTGil
65.  352 Harsha Paladugu
65.  352 oliver sitja sichel
65.  352 Rubadcar
68.  349 Volcaniccubing
69.  308 d2polld
69.  308 MattP98
71.  305 the super cuber
72.  304 BrianJ
73.  302 miguelrogenmoser
74.  301 nico_german_cuber
75.  290 The Blockhead
76.  288 KardTrickKid_YT
77.  285 Heewon Seo
78.  276 DUDECUBER
79.  271 tJardigradHe
80.  256 branson_lau
80.  256 MarixPix
82.  245 wearephamily1719
83.  243 vishwasankarcubing
84.  235 Triangles_are_cubers
85.  234 EvanWright1
85.  234 David ep
87.  233 PCCuber
88.  227 Benjamin Warry
89.  224 Peter Preston
90.  221 Meisme
90.  221 melexi
92.  220 Nuuk cuber
93.  219 begiuli65
93.  219 TaliwangCube
95.  218 trangium
95.  218 JC Cuber
97.  215 Nutybaconator
98.  212 the dnf master
99.  210 20luky3
100.  209 Loffy8
101.  203 LittleLumos
102.  202 Ethanawoll
103.  201 Antto Pitkänen
104.  196 AOM1502
105.  194 Jacck
106.  192 Fred Lang
107.  191 PikachuPlayz_MC
108.  190 Coinman_
109.  189 freshcuber.de
110.  185 CubableYT
111.  184 MatsBergsten
112.  181 haodada
113.  178 breadears
113.  178 John Benwell
115.  177 thomas.sch
115.  177 KingCobble29
117.  175 OR cuber
118.  164 mrsniffles01
119.  162 Winfaza
120.  158 xtreme cuber2007
120.  158 Simon31415
122.  156 WoowyBaby
122.  156 sporteisvogel
124.  154 AbObla
125.  153 Rubika-37-021204
126.  151 Master_Disaster
127.  147 chancet4488
127.  147 MatthewEllis
129.  144 Jrg
130.  143 fun at the joy
131.  141 naufal
132.  136 Cale S
133.  134 jihu1011
134.  131 Jorjais
135.  130 Mattia Pasquini
136.  129 rubik2005
137.  127 revaldoah
137.  127 cubeyinnit
139.  119 Keroma12
140.  116 Blake the Cuber
141.  114 porkyp10
142.  113 SirVivor
143.  110 JoannaCuber
144.  107 TheEpicCuber
144.  107 dnguyen2204
144.  107 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
147.  104 ImmolatedMarmoset
148.  103 edd_dib
149.  101 White KB
149.  101 Scrambled
151.  91 TheCubingAddict980
152.  89 minxer293
153.  88 Jonascube
154.  87 SentsuiJack2403
155.  82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
156.  81 Petri Krzywacki
157.  79 Mike Hughey
158.  76 MarkA64
159.  75 Jami Viljanen
160.  74 Natemophi
161.  71 Filipe Teixeira
162.  69 arbivara
163.  67 Bisquit111
164.  66 Techno Cuber
165.  63 RyanSoh
166.  62 thatkid
166.  62 anna4f
168.  61 LukasCubes
169.  58 Lvl9001Wizard
170.  56 Allan Foltz
170.  56 Ernest Fowler
172.  55 MartinN13
173.  54 Lolwhatisthissite
174.  52 Paul.Mz
174.  52 seungju choi
176.  49 bgcatfan
177.  45 One Wheel
177.  45 Theepiccuber2.0
179.  42 qwr
180.  41 filmip
181.  37 Future
181.  37 TommyC
183.  36 PokeCubes
184.  32 openseas
185.  28 Jack314
186.  25 Samajor
186.  25 sCs
186.  25 MEF227
189.  23 Johnny badwin
190.  19 M.Sikandar
190.  19 Carter Cubes
192.  18 Y cuber
193.  17 SpeedCubeReview
194.  15 cubingmom2
195.  14 Yunhooooo
195.  14 Kit Clement
197.  13 Jamal_69
198.  11 OriEy
199.  10 zakikaz
200.  9 lizs
201.  6 Bryan4305
201.  6 David Reid
203.  3 Preston


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2021)

203 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 113!

That means our winner this week is *breadears!* Congratulations!!


----------

